# Settling a horse when jumping



## Hoof_Prints (2 December 2017)

Posting on behalf of a friend who is not very good with the internet, reworded by myself! TIA

"Just wondering what tips people have for settling a newbie down for jumping. It's the horses's first proper season (did a bit as a 4yo but not with the current owner) and we are not jumping anything big, just joining the jumpers for the rails and smaller hedges, however the horse has clocked on to "jumping time" and can't quite contain themselves! We are quiet and calm, dozing off standing around and fine in the open fields, but as soon as jumps appear I have a leaping beast. I've tried avoiding jumping altogether, or just jumping one or two fences, but it's not quite working . I don't want to hold back , but giving the reins and letting go is rewarding the leaping about I think, letting them get their own way and encouraging them to do it more, we often jump four invisible 3ft rails before we reach the actual rail. I can turn away from a fence but not without a Lipizzaner-style tantrum. Any tips? The horse is a 6yo but due to previous owner's health, has not done much until this year. The horse is wearing a running martingale and a myler snaffle, a stronger bit will be required for the time being though as there is a bit too much pulling involved, suggestions welcome."

Thanks


----------



## GirlFriday (3 December 2017)

No hunting expert but would it help those who are if you could add anything about what other jumping (SJ or XC schooling?) the horse is doing?


----------



## Hoof_Prints (3 December 2017)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I'll ask and find out


----------



## Shay (4 December 2017)

It tends not to make too much of a difference.  There is something very different about jumping in a pack - horses absolutely love it and for some it does get over exciting.  Repetition is really the only thing.  Go out as often as you can - every week ideally.  If you can hunt mid week rather than weekends it is quieter - but speak to your secretary and find out which are the quieter hunts.  And basically just jump until it is more routine for him and less of a massive and unexpected treat.  Its good not to hold back any more than you have to for safety - if the horse understands that you will let him run but that right now he can't he is more likely to comply and less likely to stand up.  Keep to the smaller lines just for safety.

Most horses settle after 7 or 8 runs.  It will take longer if you can't go every week - there is nothing magic about the amount of times.  Its just how long it takes their brains to accept that this wonderful fun thing is going to keep happening and so they don't need to stress about it.  But a note of caution - some never do settle.  Most do - but some won't.  I had an ISH we have just sold who is a brilliant show jumper but would not settle to hunt - we tried over 3 seasons with different approaches but just had at accept that for him it was always going to be the best and most exciting thing going which made him risky on the field.  He's still a brilliant show jumper though!


----------



## spacefaer (15 December 2017)

Is your friend trail hunting or drag hunting? It makes a difference, as with trail hunting there is more hanging about, and less predictability with the jumps.  With drag hunting, you just set off on each line, and that can get the horse more "hot" about jumping. 

With trail hunting, I would keep the horse's head turned away from the fence - turn him in the opposite direction, or keep him circling until he's allowed to jump. Keep his feet moving. Then once you are facing the fence, let him jump - he needs to know it is allowed! Keep taking him out until he is settled, as often as you can - 2/3 times a week, for a couple of hours each time would be perfect. Once a week will take him longer to learn that it is not exciting! Also, make sure the horse is well exercised before taking him hunting - there is nothing worse than trying to contain a fresh and over-excited horse - and it's not fair on them to expect them to behave.


----------

